
Man Receives First Penis Transplant in the United States - jstreebin
http://nytimes.com/2016/05/17/health/thomas-manning-first-penis-transplant-in-us.html
======
onion2k
It's always good to hear about a successful organ transplant.

------
pigpaws
In other news, Ron Jeremy and James Deen have gone into hiding...

------
brudgers
A penis from a cadaver was transplanted.

My understanding is that Hacker News software removes "penis" from the titles
of submissions.

~~~
dang
We put them back when there's a case to be made.

~~~
drcongo
And in two comments, this entire article is summarised. Bravo.

